# More Aquasport Painting from Tom Kennedy



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The boat is finally back home and ready to start rigging. The paint finish is excellent..!!
The colors will really pop when the rub rail and the Awlgrip blue metalic boot strip are applied. The motor will also be painted with the dark blue metalic. Now the work begins...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sorry for the sideways pics...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

More...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy cow the boat looks fantastic Keith. I just knew with your attention to detail you'd turn this boat into a work of art. Fantastic job man. What are you going to name her? A boat that pretty needs a name.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn, looks like a totally different boat!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice rig*

*Nice hull, live wells too. Is it a 22' or 24' Osprey by Aquasport? It will plane with low horse power. 10-12 degree deadrise??? I love em!!

Good luck and hope many great trips are waiting ahead.
*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> *Nice hull, live wells too. Is it a 22' or 24' Osprey by Aquasport? It will plane with low horse power. 10-12 degree deadrise??? I love em!!
> 
> Good luck and hope many great trips are waiting ahead.
> *


Its a 170, use to be my old boat. With all he has done to it, my old boat isnt even recognizable.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oceanmaster I think JD Would like his boat back now.....

Jd lets trade lol


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

can't see the pics??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> can't see the pics??


4 year old post, pictures faded. But he still has the Boat for sale I saw it last week great looking boat. Very little use.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Saw this vessel yesterday, It sure is pretty and shiny as my wife said.


----------

